

HN/PG: Please unbreak the 'Who is hiring' posts - piinbinary

The 1k karma minimum for commenting without a comment becoming pending is preventing a lot of companies from appearing in the &#x27;Who is hiring&#x27; comments section.
======
wikwocket
This shouldn't be an issue. Pending comments are now only enabled on a per-
thread bases, if a moderator specifically turns them on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7484304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7484304)

------
jaredsohn
As far as I can tell (checking the page and checking /pending) there are no
pending comments right now.

------
minimaxir
The comment pending applies to all users; the 1k limit is for endorsing.

